# Hellhounds, yay or nay?



## durian (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey 

Just wondering what the general consensus on Hellhounds are?
And if i were to take 2 in a squad would a hull mounted HF be better than the HB or is the range handy?

this is for my competitive list so all fluff aside :victory:
(fyi its a mechvets list)

Thanks for all your time:good:
Durian:victory:


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Probably depends on who your playing against. I always think its a bit tricky for a guard list to have some units that need to get close like HHds as most of them need to keep their distance. Have played against my mates many times and i dont think its ever made its points back, but i play marine so it probably wont. Might do better Vs other guard/Tau etc??


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

Depends on what else you have in the list as well. I've used them to good effect on occasion, but they never seem to make it into my tourney lists as I always run out of points. 
Hull-Heavy Bolter. I just like being able to shoot stuff at range.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi D,

As Don Mondo has pointed out, it really does depend on what else is in your list and what their purpose is.

1). Your using a FA slot, which is normally allocated in the mech for all to the air cav area, can you spend as many points and get a killer flyer that can swoop in from behind and disgorge troops for better points or value for points?

2). The HH can be extremely effective vs marines. In fact flamers in general when there are enough of them bought to bear are effective against quite a lot of stuff even with the armor save intact, especially if they have been grouped nicely for you to fry.

3). They tend to find themselves into mech lists which are not so strong on the anti-infantry line as they do boost the ability of you to take down large troop numbers quickly especially orks and they make cinders of anything thats being used as as screen approach that advances to you.

4). Don't discount the HH either for its MM hull mount. Many any opponent has gone WTF! when a HH comes ripping forward and they have little to say when it melts the face off a land raider.... which is rather hilarious in some circumstances.

Cheers,

Lexi.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Id say yay for HHs. A Heavy Flamer with range and more S on a fast tank? yes please. Sure its not top of the line against MEQ/TEQ but will still force a lot of saves, but all other armies hate them with a fiery passion, including scouts in said SM armies:wink:


----------



## durian (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey 
Thanks for your responses so far

in the list I have 2 LRBT and a demolisher with plasma sponsons
and 6 chimeras with HBs and HFs
should this be ennough anti infantry

i have 5 mechvet squads in 5 of the Chimeras, and the CCS has 4 meltas and the last Chimera

but all that can change
just wanted to know if i should include a Hellhound or grap a third Vendetta

Thanks
Durian


----------



## Colonel Wolf (Nov 11, 2009)

I think that the Valkyrie with MRP or Vendetta with Hellfury's are a better use of points and Fast Attack slots. The MRP and Hellfury are both defensive weapons, so you can move 12" and fire all weapons {admitadly, you can only fire the Hellfuries twice}. While neither is an armour/ cover buster that's a lot of saves. For ten points more take the sponson bolters and if you limit your move you're throwing nine aimed shots and two templates a turn from a fast troop carrying skimmer. The Valkyrie is good for sustained hoard death, and the Vendetta is good for thinning out the flock then sniping with the lascannon.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Vendettas are certainly the best buy as a FA choice, whether or not you need 3 of them depends on what you usually face, and you do have plenty of AT already, albeit at a shorter range than the Vendetta provides. A HH is a great unit to have if you face a lot of Hoards, and I'd take a Hull HF because having 2 Templates is better than one when facing them. I also play against a lot of MEQ and wounding on 2's is pretty damn good.

I find the games I need to field 3 Vendettas in are 2500 and up so hardly a must have, whereas the HH gets fielded in much smaller games because I need some decent anti-hoard weaponry.


----------



## durian (Oct 1, 2008)

So if i we're to use a hellhound would 1 be sufficient?

thanks for all replies there really helping me out
keep em coming!


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Depends on the size of the list...I have 2 in my 3K list. I think that if you have a Hull HF then the 2 Templates should be enough, but obviously they don't both have the same range.

In the end it should come down to the same point that every list maker arrives at, namely 'have I covered anti-tank (both AV10 thru to AV14), anti-infantry, anti-hoard, anti-MC, and do I have enough Scoring units' etc.

Me, if I already have 2 Vendettas then I'd take a HH over a 3rd Vendetta, because I have enough anti-tank already....your Metagame may vary.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

What Alexious and HOBO said.

If you need the extra Multi-Melta, it's the best hull option here...otherwise, take a Vendetta.


----------

